# Safe to Change Conditioners??



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it safe to change water conditioners on your fish. 



Or do you go by the saying "Dont Mess with a good thing?"


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't even use water conditioners anymore to be honest.... I just hook up the hose from my sink and fill the tank back up. I guess I got cheap and lazy but honestly it hasn't affected my fish or water quality one bit.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It sounds a bit risky to me. Unless Naniamo does not chlorinate their water as much. I would say normally not a problem unless there is a chlorine spike.

I run my water through a carbon filter, no conditioner. The seems like a chepaer alternative. Change filter every 6 months for $8 - $10.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

I wouldn't risk it. I've heard crazy stories about chlorine spikes in the water - and it's not like the city is gonna call you up to warn you.

I use Tailored Aquatics Vanquish. $20 - Twice as effective as Prime so it lasts twice as long - and you're supporting local business


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what kind do you use ben?


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I changed from Prime to IPU's brand - no problems.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't go wrong using Seachem Prime......removes chlorine, chloramine and ammonia.....Prime also contains a binder which renders ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate non-toxic.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i use Prime right now.

but ive heard that when using Prime , it will give false ammonia readings??

so im thinking of changing especially since i just got a ray.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I have never had any problems with Prime. I used it for close to 2 years.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

beN said:


> i use Prime right now.
> 
> but ive heard that when using Prime , it will give false ammonia readings??
> 
> so im thinking of changing especially since i just got a ray.


False positive ammonia readings, so it depends on the type of ammonia test kit you're using. Prime disipates after 24 hrs, if you test before a water change or a day or 2 later, it shouldn't matter what ammonia test you use. I use a couple of different conditioners, Prime isn't so easy to use on the small tanks because it's so concentrated but as you know more economical on the large tanks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Most reefers I know, if they use a water conditioner, use Prime. A lot don't use anything since they use RODI filters.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

I was using Aqua Plus before and now switched to API Stress Coat. Never had a problem with Aqua Plus but JL doesn't carry them anymore. I would want to try Prime but a bit pricy for me.


----------



## swordtail (Apr 24, 2010)

"Prime isn't so easy to use on the small tanks because it's so concentrated but as you know more economical on the large tanks. "

Actually, Prime is very easy to use in smaller tanks. I bought a 50ml(1.7 fl. oz) bottle of prime which dispenses it by the drop( Use 2 drops for each 4 L(1 US gallon). When it is empty I refill it from my large Prime bottle. You could also use an eye-dropper instead.
I have been using Prime for many years and highly recommend it.


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

i have lots of tanks ranging from bettas to 210 i use prime on them all yes even the bettas i use a eye dropper for the bettas it is easy mesure how many ml the cap is and simple division will tell u the amount to use


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

im thinking of making a change..

we are using a diff solution here @ work made by Hikari.

Its called Aquarium Solutions ULTIMATE.

any one use this product?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Any water conditioner should cater to your particular water conditions. The biggest concerns are the chlorine and metals. If your water conditioner removes those then the rest is just window dressing. Conditioners that remove ammonia, nitrite etc. baffle me. These are more for the aquarium with kids overfeeding etc, you should never have excess ammonia or Nitrite so why put a conditioner in to bind to what will never be there? Extra wasted chemicals wont find their way into our aquariums. 
The only other "concern" is the slime coat issue, if you believe in it great, if not also great. changing water conditioners will never pose a problem that I can see.


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

To also add to Rastapus's comments. I've had lots of chats to Brad from Tailored Aquatics who points out that to the best of his knowledge the only way to remove Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates are to use bacteria or plants (in other words live organisms). Prime, Amquel+ etc will only bind for a period of time (usually 24 hours) then it is re-released into the water at full strength.

This might be the idea behind false readings, I know I would test Nitrates after adding Amquel+ (which does a binding job significantly better than prime) and they would be 0, 3 days later they were back at full strength. This was before I realized that they only binded for a period of time.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

ncutler said:


> To also add to Rastapus's comments. I've had lots of chats to Brad from Tailored Aquatics who points out that to the best of his knowledge the only way to remove Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates are to use bacteria or plants (in other words live organisms). Prime, Amquel+ etc will only bind for a period of time (usually 24 hours) then it is re-released into the water at full strength.
> 
> This might be the idea behind false readings, I know I would test Nitrates after adding Amquel+ (which does a binding job significantly better than prime) and they would be 0, 3 days later they were back at full strength. This was before I realized that they only binded for a period of time.


That is absolutely correct. Of course to the customer reading the bottle it sounds good huh?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I change water conditioners from time to time. Some conditioners are buffered (like IPU, for kh, I think) and some aren't, so I just try to remember that and to keep the water conditions as stable as possible. 

I know that Prime is very popular here and I'm sure for good reason, but does anyone else find that it has a very strong sulphur smell? When I open the lid, my kids and their friends in other parts of the basement notice immediately. Sulphur is not a terrible smell, but it's also not the most desirable smell when you have visitors.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I know that Prime is very popular here and I'm sure for good reason, but does anyone else find that it has a very strong sulphur smell? When I open the lid, my kids and their friends in other parts of the basement notice immediately. Sulphur is not a terrible smell, but it's also not the most desirable smell when you have visitors.


That would be the Hydrosulfite salt. Hydrosulfite is a reducing agent, so it is there for the chlorine and chloramine. Prime is incredibly concentrated with it, given it that sulphur smell.


----------

